# Getting  Samsung i450 , any other option ?



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok I lost my beloved n91 and i am currently using nokia 1100  that has this horrible black and white display . Want to get rid of this phone quickly .
 Budget is strictly not more then Rs11000 and so i have shortlisted some phones and i450 seems most appropriate . I prefer good sound quality and 2mp camera is enough since i have a sony digicam . I prefer symbian because of various applications available and also i get bored of non symbian phones after 3-4 months .
Guys are there any other options , how about 5320 but its display is small and looks are cheap . Please suggest guys .


----------



## rajhot (Mar 30, 2009)

+1 for 5320 it is FP2
Almost all the features are same for both the mobile except the OS & form factor so its upto u ..whether u need a slider or a candybar


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 30, 2009)

rajhot said:


> +1 for 5320 it is FP2
> Almost all the features are same for both the mobile except the OS & form factor so its upto u ..whether u need a slider or a candybar



Even my first prefernce was 5320 but that was before when i only saw it on internet . When you see it actually it looks very cheap and display size is the main concern , also heard that it is unhackable yet .


----------



## rajhot (Mar 30, 2009)

It is hackable with Latest HelloX.
I agree abt the display but all Xpress Music phones have a small display as they r music branded mobiles.
U'll be playing any videos on ur mobile?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 30, 2009)

I have used i450 for a month and nokia 5320 is clearly no match for this music monster. Go for it.

it has bigger screen, better battery life, better music quality and it's web browser rocks


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 30, 2009)

OK so i am getting i450 for rs9500 but i have checked its demo for music quality and the volume seems to be little low considering the fact that i was using n91 before but the quality of sound was good .
Any other option before buying this phone .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajhot said:


> It is hackable with Latest HelloX.
> 
> U'll be playing any videos on ur mobile?


  ya offcourse , thats why i was also considering lg cookie but for that i will hav to increase my budget , also it does not have a 3.5mm jack .


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do not go for 5320, it has really small display & not so good sound.
+1 for i450.


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2009)

i450 FTW....


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 31, 2009)

So it looks like i450 , but sadly no n gage . By the way any1 using i450 has suffered any problem ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Mar 31, 2009)

The only phone i've heard that come close to n91 is n81. But it'll be out of your budget. 

Btw , i'd personally prefer 5320 for its ngage support . But i agree that the phone looks quite cheap . Even 5130 look better. Also keep an eye on upcoming 5630 , shouldn't far off your budget.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 31, 2009)

5630 ? release date and cost ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I should have named this thread i450 vs 5320  since there r not many options for me in this range , are there ?


----------



## krates (Mar 31, 2009)

get i450 buddy  5630 looks cheaper then 5320


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 31, 2009)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3365/5320o.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5312/i450.th.jpg

which one guys .


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> So it looks like i450 , but sadly no n gage . By the way any1 using i450 has suffered any problem ?



No problems so far. My friend bought it half a year ago and it's working fine. Rock solid OS (symbian S60). As you told, only downside is it's low volume, which can be fixed by using quality headphones like Sony MDR-EX35LP which are in-ear headphones and by blocking external noise, will be pumping out clear and loud audio into your ears.


----------



## Coool (Mar 31, 2009)

+ 1 for i450......


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2009)

ngage is fun only in the beginning, you will get bored sooner or later.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 31, 2009)

About samsung i450 - just check some reviews for how much free ram u have at ur disposal after the bootup. I heard it has very low amount of ram to work with. Not sure but just check that thing before making a purchase.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> As you told, only downside is it's low volume, which can be fixed by using quality headphones like Sony MDR-EX35LP which are in-ear headphones and by blocking external noise, will be pumping out clear and loud audio into your ears.


I have ep-630 and with it i checked the demo of i450 for its sound quality and it was really good but sadly a little low . Also the demo cell had only one song to play and i could not judge with just 1 song .
Also a friend of mine has i450 and he says that he has managed to install n gage 2.0 on it and some n gage games actually work on it but i am not sure since i havent yet checked .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


yogi7272 said:


> About samsung i450 - just check some reviews for how much free ram u have at ur disposal after the bootup. I heard it has very low amount of ram to work with. Not sure but just check that thing before making a purchase.



I am sure it  wont be as bad as my previous n91 but interference looked pretty fast enough and also faster then my friends n81 who was along with me .


----------



## girish.g (Mar 31, 2009)

i450 has about 14MB ram on startup
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
there are no stereo effects through speakers until you slide the phone up. its a pretty slow phone overall.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 31, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i450 has about 14MB ram on startup
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> there are no stereo effects through speakers until you slide the phone up. its a pretty slow phone overall.


My friend has an i450 with a 4gb card fully loaded with songs , videos , apps and all that naughty stuff  but still it was pretty fast and i hardly saw any lag . Any way i checked out this link where i450 was compared with n81 and there is no difference at all
  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dju-F0kXRCg


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2009)

dude. seriously. Stop searching. you already know which one to get


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 1, 2009)

There's no way i450 is slower than n81. N81 have around 41 mb ram . And with v20 firmware , which added youtube videos and menu transition along with several other improvemeng , its definitly very fast.
N81  also have better screen . Its much more vibrant. In fact i found i450 to have really dull screen 

And i couldn't find any custom equalizer settings in i450. Which is a HUGE problem i think. On the other hand n81 's equalizer can really chage the sound.

Dont get me wrong , i450 is a good phone , but you cant compare with n81. Its simply costlier and better.

Btw , i dont know how loud you need , but i couldn't stand the full volume in ep630+n81 , i could hardly use 70% for long period. It can even drive my philips shp2700 can comfortably , for indoor use. If possible , do check out n81's loudness , its increcible. I only wish i could say the same about its spdaker !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 1, 2009)

IF you want the best sound quality, get the SE W705. If symbian, get the 5320/i450/N78 wateva.coz all nokia's sound the same.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 1, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> get the 5320/i450/N78 wateva.coz all nokia's sound the same.


No offence dude , but i find the sound quality of all sony phones same . Be it cybershot or walkman , the only difference is the music player and bass boost , on the other hand nokia n series phones except n81 do not sound that good but their express music phones are great for music but they hav their own problem .Anyway whats the price os w705 , is it launched? if its in my budget i will definately check it out otherwise i am buying 
i450 on saturday . peace...


----------



## Coool (Apr 1, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> whats the price os w705



its 15k I guess


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea rite. Check out the stats of the W995,Nokia can only dream off. W705 is closest to the W995 when it comes to sound quality. Ask gsmarena if you please.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Sony Ericsson W995 is certainly one of the best efforts from the company in terms of audio quality. It easily ranks among the best examples currently on the market getting an impressive number on every reading in our test. The phone flaunts an amazing frequency response keeping within the +-1db range effortlessly with only the lowest of frequencies slightly cut off. Furthermore, for most of its range it is right on the perfect track. Noise level and dynamic range readings are praiseworthy and so are the distortion levels. The crosstalk is also excellent, adding up to one of the industry best quality audio outputs to date.


Sony Ericsson W995	+0.04, -0.40    -89.1     89.0	 0.0033	0.048	        -88.7
Apple iPod Touch 2G	+0.04, -0.05    -91.4	 91.5	 0.0027	0.012 	-90.0
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w995-review-329p5.php


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 2, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> No offence dude , but i find the sound quality of all sony phones same . Be it cybershot or walkman , the only difference is the music player and bass boost , on the other hand nokia n series phones except n81 do not sound that good but their express music phones are great for music but they hav their own problem .Anyway whats the price os w705 , is it launched? if its in my budget i will definately check it out otherwise i am buying
> i450 on saturday . peace...



In n series n85 and n96 too sound damn good. besides n81 .. 14mb ram is just too too low for proper smartphone use. For music needs its ok ..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2009)

@dreamcatcher..man he needs symbian...let him get 5320, N81 or i450

No use telling abt the bug free nature of SE mobiles...
SE mobiles r simple stylish and good sounding mobiles...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok finally purchased i450 and a 4gb card for Total Rs 9700 with bill from vashi navi mumbai . On boot up i had 27mb free ram so those who said it had 14mb ram , its just rumours . Interfernce is super fast but i am yet to completely fill the memmory card .
First impression is very good but the sound through 3.5mm jack is really low about half that i had on my n91 altough clearity is good . Can anyone suggest me good headphones for this phone . 
I will shortly write a detailed review along with some good pictures .


----------



## Coool (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Thats really a good deal....Congo......Try EP630 ear phones


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 4, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ Thats really a good deal....Congo......Try EP630 ear phones


I have ep 630 but still volume is low !!
infact volume through  normal samsung jack is high but that  through 3.5mm jack is low , i hope firmware upgrade fixes it and it is not a hardware fault .


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

thats great. its great that you get 27mb ram on startup my friends i450 has just 12-14mb ram.


----------



## Coool (Apr 4, 2009)

girish.g said:


> thats great. its great that you get 27mb ram on startup my friends i450 has just 12-14k ram.




*www.manysmileys.com/styles/common/spacer.gif


----------



## girish.g (Apr 4, 2009)

lol, typo.edited


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 6, 2009)

That was really sweet price. nokia 5320 will havea hard time ,, especially with that pathetic screen.
Btw , i think sound loudness cant be corrected via firmware update , its mostly a hardware thing unlesss companies try to artificially lower the volume(liie eu ipods).may be you should try some headphone amplifier to increase volume.

Also last time i checked , i450 used to have ~15mb free ram. And 27mb is such a weird amount. Usually its either around 15(n73,570) or ~40(n81,5800) ~80(n82,5320).

And please tell us if you're able to play ngage on it . Then it'll be a really complete device.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 6, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> That was really sweet price. nokia 5320 will havea hard time ,, especially with that pathetic screen.
> Btw , i think sound loudness cant be corrected via firmware update , its mostly a hardware thing unlesss companies try to artificially lower the volume(liie eu ipods).may be you should try some headphone amplifier to increase volume.
> 
> Also last time i checked , i450 used to have ~15mb free ram. And 27mb is such a weird amount. Usually its either around 15(n73,570) or ~40(n81,5800) ~80(n82,5320).
> ...


Sorry for da wrong imformation , free ram is 17mb not 27mb , but the interference is superfast . it doesnt seems like a s60 device since i have already filled more then 2 gb but still no lag . overall i am disappointed with the sound quality via 3.5mm jack . I dont know why everyone said it has super sound quality , it is not bad but just average comparing to my previous n91 . i hope samsung solves this problem . 
Quality can be compared with w595 or w760 which my friends have .Even nokia 5310 has better and louder sound then it .
i was able to install n gage 2.0 on it but i have not installed  any ngage games yet .


----------



## girish.g (Apr 6, 2009)

how did you install ngage?? did you hack your phone??


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 7, 2009)

girish.g said:


> how did you install ngage?? did you hack your phone??



ya , by  the way fifa 09 is working flawlessly .


----------



## girish.g (Apr 7, 2009)

did you hack it by helloOX method??


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 8, 2009)

No it is a fp1 phone and is easily hackable , pm me if u want details .


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 9, 2009)

As i mentioned that the volume from 3.5mm jack is low , so i brought a 3.5mm to usb connector and now the sound rocks using ep-630 . It is like ipod touch infact even  more crispier and clearer then the touch at times .


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats great , i was going to suggest you to use a headphone amplifier. Nice to know you didn't need to spend that much.

Btw , how much you paid for the adapter ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rohan_mhtr said:


> As i mentioned that the volume from 3.5mm jack is low , so i brought a 3.5mm to usb connector and now the sound rocks using ep-630 . It is like ipod touch infact even  more crispier and clearer then the touch at times .


Thats great , i was going to suggest you to use a headphone amplifier. Nice to know you didn't need to spend that much.

Btw , how much you paid for the adapter ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rohan_mhtr said:


> As i mentioned that the volume from 3.5mm jack is low , so i brought a 3.5mm to usb connector and now the sound rocks using ep-630 . It is like ipod touch infact even  more crispier and clearer then the touch at times .


Thats great , i was going to suggest you to use a headphone amplifier. Nice to know you didn't need to spend that much.

Btw , how much you paid for the adapter ?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 10, 2009)

I paid Rs 200 for the adapter but after using it for few days i have found that the  3.5mm jack is not the culprit . Actually i450 cannot handle headphones with high resistance or in other words the headphones with more power consumption . Using the adapter is not that helpfull since i checked with different headphones .
 Can anyone suggest me good headphones with low power consumption or low impedance. What are the specification of sennheiser cx 300 , i have heard they go well with i450 .
By the way i have never heard or seen headphones amplifier ??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

My friend tried the new Apple stock headphones with this phone and he was saying that he couldn't believe his phone can be so loud and clear.

I would suggest you to look for earphones with sensitivity of 100db/mW

He is going to get a pair of Sony MDR-EX35LP. I will update you after testing them!!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 11, 2009)

I have creative Ep-630 and it has sensitivity of 106 , i think more the sensitivity louder will be the volume so sensitivity of 100 wont be that good , it should be greater then 112 . I might even consider selling this phone since i am used to the loudness of n91 . Does anyone know the current dealer price of n81 2gb .


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, less the sensitivity, the louder it will be.


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 11, 2009)

Whatever phone you buy next , do check the the loudness . I dont think there's any phone as loud as n91. (n81 comes close though,)
Also try 5320 . Maybe you can settle without spending much.
Or you can try a headphone amplifier.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok , checked the iphone headphones with i450 and i was amazed to see the increase in loudness . Thanks to desibond to suggest me the iphone headphones . It is clear that i450 cannot handle headphones with higher power consumption but if you use the right pair of headphone then the sound quality rocks . i am sad that samsung did not mention this anywhere , this could have saved few bucks of mine .
Anyway i have taken some cool pictures of i450 and i am going to write a short review on it quickly .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> I would suggest you to look for earphones with sensitivity of 100db/mW
> 
> He is going to get a pair of Sony MDR-EX35LP. I will update you after testing them!!!



please do tell me result of using Sony MDR-EX35LP with i450 since i am going to buy iphone headphones tomorrow but if sony ones are good then i will go with them .


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats for getting the i450.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Actually, less the sensitivity, the louder it will be.




No dude , higher the sensitivity , louder is the volume .
Following para is copy pasted from elsewhere 

Why are some headphone louder than others?

Loudness is directly related to the impedance and sensitivity of the headphones. Impedance determines how much power the headphones will draw, while sensitivity indicates how much of the electrical signal delivered to the headphones is converted into sound. Because low impedance headphones draw more power from the amplifier they will sound louder, at the same control settings, than high impedance headphones. Also, headphones of higher sensitivity will sound louder than those of lower sensitivity. Check the manufacturer's spec sheet for impedance and sensitivity information.
Source

i am really confused regarding it even though iphone headphones are loud enough on i450 but i dont know its specs .


----------



## george101 (Apr 23, 2009)

how did u manage to get it for 9700rs. its around 12k here



desiibond said:


> My friend tried the new Apple stock headphones with this phone and he was saying that he couldn't believe his phone can be so loud and clear.
> 
> I would suggest you to look for earphones with sensitivity of 100db/mW
> 
> He is going to get a pair of Sony MDR-EX35LP. I will update you after testing them!!!



so whats the result???


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

no result. thought of buying later.


----------



## george101 (Apr 23, 2009)

so is it not advisable to go for i450+ep630??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

It certainly is. But you need to get the proprietary port to 3.5mm adapter like this one:

*www.amazon.com/Samsung-Blackjack-Stereo-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B001BFRQPA


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 24, 2009)

george101 said:


> so is it not advisable to go for i450+ep630??


Certainly not , volume is really low if you like rock , on the otherhand is very good on stalk headphone and ipod headphones
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> It certainly is. But you need to get the proprietary port to 3.5mm adapter like this one:
> 
> *www.amazon.com/Samsung-Blackjack-Stereo-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B001BFRQPA



No the result is the same , i tried ep630 with the original headphone adapter that comes with g600  .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


george101 said:


> how did u manage to get it for 9700rs. its around 12k


My friend is a dealer and i got the phone for dealer price which is Rs 9700  , you would hardly find cheaper then this . But i paid more for 4gb card , scratchgaurd and original smartmovie . By the way i am selling my 15 day old i450 and getting a touchscreen .


----------



## george101 (Apr 25, 2009)

y r selling it? any problems?

btw which in-ear phone do u recommend to use with i450?


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2009)

*BUMP*

Got the I450 but volume through earphone is damn low. My old N73,W810i and Asus p320 were louder than this one though sound quality is great but I am not satisfied with overall loudness please help me to increase the sound production via earphone.

By the way I am pairing CXL 400 with it.


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2009)

ok after researching from 2-3 hours. I made my i450 damn loud via earphones and speakers !!! if anyone wants to know the trick lemme know !!!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 5, 2009)

Dont tease us krates , please please tell .

Btw , can you tell up about screen legibility outdoors compared to other phones you've used.


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^ Screen legibility is quite gr8 but sometimes it becomes a little hard to view in direct sunlight.

mm ok lemme compare it to N73

*Wins*

display = I450 > N73
music = I450 >>> N73
Speed = I450 >> N73
Tweaking = I450 > N73
Data Transfer = I450 >> N73 (Because of pop port ~X( )
Keypad = I450 >> N73 (best keypad i have used till now)
Speaker = I450 > N73 ( Though N73 had the loudest speaker but after my hack I450 speakers has become little bit more audible then N73)

*Loses*

Camera = N73 >>>>>> I450
Support = N73 >>>>>> I450
Connectivity = N73 > I450 (facing some bluetooth problem and yea i use infrared lol)
N-Gage = N73 > I450 (Ngage can be installed but only some games will run)
Gallery = N73 >> I450 (I just love Nseries gallery)

I will be posting the trick by tomorrow


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2009)

Found more easier trick.

Install power MP3 it gor PRE AMP just move the PRE AMP to +10 and viola

will work on any phone !!!


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2009)

Found more easier trick.

Install power MP3 it gor PRE AMP just move the PRE AMP to +10 and viola. Keep it @ 8 for I450 for best SQ.

will work on any phone !!!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 5, 2009)

I got power mp3 crashing in exactly 51th song while refeshing music library. Also the powermp3 preamp feature made the sound pretty bad. At +3 there was noticable distortion.

Btw , how much you paid for it ?


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^ The phone does not support custom equalizers and I think the sound has been intentionally put low in this phone so when you increase the preamp sound does not deteriorate.

Got it for 10k


----------



## k4ce (Jun 6, 2009)

@tamoghno  yes preamp causes distortion in most fones beyond a point ... avoid using it if u can ...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the preamp feature is useless in earphone. The distortions , specially in highs are very much noticeable.  i do use powermp3 sometimes when i play through phone's loudspeaker to make it audible (mostly to show off). 

@ krates , you should try some decent earphone amplifier. Those can make sound louder without making quality worse. Some can even make the sound better.


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ now i am using TTPOD with mine equalizer settings. 

Suggest earphone under 1.5k then for this phone !!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 7, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^ now i am using TTPOD with mine equalizer settings.
> 
> Suggest earphone under 1.5k then for this phone !!!


I gave up looking for headphones for i450 and finally sold my i450 !!!
Anyway i had tried sennheiser mx 160 and the iphone headphones which were better then other and both under 1k . I had tried powermp3 and distortion rate through earphones was high .


----------



## krates (Jun 7, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I gave up looking for headphones for i450 and finally sold my i450 !!!
> Anyway i had tried sennheiser mx 160 and the iphone headphones which were better then other and both under 1k . I had tried powermp3 and distortion rate through earphones was high .



hmm I will sell my cell after 2months now  i got pissed off with this volume thing now


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

krates said:


> hmm I will sell my cell after 2months now  i got pissed off with this volume thing now



My friend bought EX35LP. I will test it with i450 and let you know if there is any improvement in audio level.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 7, 2009)

krates said:


> hmm I will sell my cell after 2months now  i got pissed off with this volume thing now


I had already mentioned about its low volume problem and everyone thaught that i was obsessed with the loud  sound of my previous n91 . Now i have got myself an ipod touch 2g and totally satisfied with it . i have also got a second hand SE k810 for just 4k and using it as a phone , no problem at all carrying both the stuffs since the touch is slimmest gadget i have ever used .
By the way you wont get a good resale value for samsung . I had purchased it for Rs 10k and have sell it for mere 7k even when it was just 17 day old .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2009)

krates said:


> hmm I will sell my cell after 2months now  i got pissed off with this volume thing now



Ho gayi??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2009)

soo sad....I was recommending it to one of my friend


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> soo sad....I was recommending it to one of my friend


Its not a bad phone at all in its price range , its just that there is headphone compatibility problem . You will need costly headphones for this phone with high sensitivity  rating . For anyone who is interested its volume level is like that of w810 but the quality is better .


----------



## k4ce (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont think you shud sell it jus cos of that one problem ... u r better off buying an expensive earphone set rather then losing 2-3k when u exchange


----------



## krates (Jun 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> soo sad....I was recommending it to one of my friend



It is a great phone for internet + symbian usage but bad for earphone volume and bad camera.

i will be keeping this phone for internet and symbian usage and will buy C510 or some other ericsson phone or some other for camera and music.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 7, 2009)

Or you may buy a 5630 . Nokia better release it soon or they will loose even more customer in their midrange segment. Somebody in nokia's product portfolio depertment needs to get fired.

@ rohan , 
Seems like you are still angry with me ! Please dont take it personally. Everybody have their own opinion.


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ 5630 released..

In gsmarena it shows IN stores now 5630


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ 5630 released..

In gsmarena it shows IN stores now 5630


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep , its released , but not in india .


----------



## mithun199 (Jun 8, 2009)

@Tamoghno
when is it releasing then..??any idea..?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 8, 2009)

No idea .  nokia is getting too arrogant in india . They are completely ignoring their midrange in favor of high end. Hope they release these phone before samsung and lg take over indian market.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 8, 2009)

nokia are keen on releasing the 5730 in india ... but no idea bout 5630 ... hasnt appeared on their website yet


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 8, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> @ rohan ,
> Seems like you are still angry with me ! Please dont take it personally


 
No not at all ,peace !! everyones expectations are different , i i was expecting more from i450 since i heard so many praises for it .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2009)

but i450 is a music mobile...what if I compare it to c510...Other then symbian i dont find any specialty left in i450..

I find SE mobile good on music even if a C edition or T edition.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Ask krates to compare the sound of the modded C510 and the i450


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2009)

yup that would be best.....krates get ur c510 fast and compare them for us


----------



## krates (Jun 9, 2009)

dreamcatcher modded my C510. And C510 is now rocking gr8 sound quality and volume level better than I450.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2009)

krates said:


> dreamcatcher modded my C510. And C510 is now rocking gr8 sound quality and volume level better than I450.



thanks man...that means with c510 u get good sound+good cam...now thats VFM


----------



## krates (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ i did not said good cam 

The cam has some problem in this phone the photos gets weird black after changing the drivers even.

Overall the phone is a big ++ if you are not looking for a symbian phone and you want a phone for 11k then this is the phone you should go for. I just loved this phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2009)

^^but thats a problem of cam drivers i guess8) lets wait for firmware update


----------

